# best pairing for a bumblebee please



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Genetics have become so complicated in recent years and now we have morphs that do not even appear on the morph calculators and wizards. I have been trying to research certain genes and find an ideal partner for my Bumblebee male but one says if you mix with this it becomes that and another says mix with that it becomes this, so my question

What is the best possible pairing for a bumblebee male?


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Bumblebee female?


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

heathster said:


> Bumblebee female?


Definately not this ^^

Completely depends what you are trying to achieve...


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

heathster said:


> Bumblebee female?


Yes for more bubmlebees- that one is obvious :lol2:



verity123 said:


> Definately not this ^^
> 
> Completely depends what you are trying to achieve...


Want to acheive something other than Bumblebees

Someone said add a super pastel and make killerbees but not sure thats correct


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

rmy said:


> Yes for more bubmlebees- that one is obvious :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont pair it with anything that has spider in it seriously... you dont have to pair it with another bumblebee to get more bumblebees.
You only need a pastel to make killerbees (pastel, pastel, spider)
I personally would put it to a butter, possibly even a butter pastel just because I would keep half the babies if the odds gods where on my side of course.


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

It depends what you are after tbh

Ask yourself these questions:

1) Firstly how much money are you willing to spend? - Females are more expensive than males. Depending on how many genes/how rare the morphs genes are can seriously depending on its cost.

2) Depending on your budget set out in question 1. Do you want ever...

A: A hatchling female which will take 2-3 years minimum to get upto breeding size/maturity.
B: A grown on female which you will be paying alot more than a hatchling for but you will have less time to wait till she reaches sexual maturity.
C: An adult female which depending on its genes can be seriously expensive but you can start breeding pretty much straight away.

3) With your budget now set and knowledge of how long your willing to wait till you can start breeding, now you have to ask yourself...Am I going for a CoDom, Dominant or Recessive morph? How many genes do I want my female to have (1, 2, 3, 4)? - Bare in mind that the more genes you want in your female will depend on its cost and how hard one will be to find. Breeders dont tend to sell off thier high gene females. Also depending on what gene traits you wish your female to have will depend on cost (E.g A recessive gene will cost more than a CoDom).

4) Now type into google 'Genetics Wizard'. This will bring up the 'World of ball pythons website' it is great for beginners and takes alot of the stress away from trying to calculate genetics. In the male section click on Spider and Pastel, then depending on the information above have a dabble with the gene on the female. Your be able to find out what your female will look like and the offspring created through breeding the pair together.

Hope this helps, unfortunately if you don't know or have an idea of what you want yourself no-one can truely help you. People can only offer thier own biased opinions on what to create/buy with no knowledge of your budget or your likes/dislikes. As mentioned above try and steer clear of a Spider to Spider breeding (Type it into google and read up on it).


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

South West Regius said:


> It depends what you are after tbh
> 
> Ask yourself these questions:
> 
> ...


One problem with this is that it does not have Bumblebee on this site or the choice would be easier


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

rmy said:


> One problem with this is that it does not have Bumblebee on this site or the choice would be easier


It does a bumble bee = Spider + Pastel

In the genetics column click on the pastel gene (Lets just say the male section) then press 'Ctrl' on your keyboard and click on the spider gene. When you press calculate the Bumble Bee will be shown as the breeding male. You can select multiple gene by using this function, the sites only limited by the information gathered so as you get to 4+ gene Royals you may find you wont find pictures but the calculator will still work.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Breed it with a normal ...:whistling2:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

South West Regius said:


> It does a bumble bee = Spider + Pastel
> 
> In the genetics column click on the pastel gene (Lets just say the male section) then press 'Ctrl' on your keyboard and click on the spider gene. When you press calculate the Bumble Bee will be shown as the breeding male. You can select multiple gene by using this function, the sites only limited by the information gathered so as you get to 4+ gene Royals you may find you wont find pictures but the calculator will still work.


AH now that I know that I can create a monster, lol


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

rmy said:


> AH now that I know that I can create a monster, lol


...and so it begins :lol2:


----------

